# Cold Smoke Box Design



## timothybbq (May 11, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of the cold smoke box I built out of a small trunk.  I attach this to the smoke stack of my Traeger Lil Tex using 8' of dryer vent.  The temp of the smoke has never exceeded 90 degrees F.  I have two racks that rest on dowels and there is room in the box for another pair of dowels for a third rack.  I attached an old meat locker thermometer to the door and routed the probe to the smoke inlet port.


----------



## pops6927 (May 12, 2012)

Great Box and craftsmanship!  What all have you cold smoked in it?


----------



## alelover (May 15, 2012)

Nice. What are you using to generate smoke?


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2012)

That looks great - it is so clean it looks new. Where does the smoke exhaust?


----------



## timothybbq (May 15, 2012)

I am using a Traeger Lil Tex to generate the smoke.  I have only smoked cheese so far but I have some plans to do salmon and salt in the near future.  

The smoke exhaust from the three little ports on the top right side and some escapes around the door and through the small hole I drilled for the thermometer.

Thanks for the compliments.  I was lucky enough to find 3 of these boxes but only smart enough to take one home.  These boxes used to be used to store copper chaffing dishes in the dining hall at the university where I work.


----------

